# Lot Of 3 Stingray Value?



## Stephanie Smithson (Mar 29, 2016)

I know this is an awful pic but anyone want to guess the value of what these 3 bikes would be all together? Guy is asking $500 for all 3. Going to look at them tonight (dad texted me this pick). Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2016)

You looking to keep or flip? V/r Shawn


----------



## Stephanie Smithson (Mar 29, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> You looking to keep or flip? V/r Shawn



Not sure quite yet.  Most likely flip the red and orange one and keep the blue.


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 29, 2016)

I would think if you sold the red and orange bike you would get the blue bike for free or close to it.


----------



## Stephanie Smithson (Mar 29, 2016)

any guesses on what each one is worth?


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 29, 2016)

Stephanie Smithson said:


> any guesses on what each one is worth?



Hi, no way anyone can give you an honest estimate with that pic, condition and originality is everything to me. Just go on ebay to the sold listings and find a couple comparable bike prices, and that will get you in the ball park.
Hope this helps ya, Lee.......


----------



## Stephanie Smithson (Mar 29, 2016)

I went ahead and got them. The orange one is a 67 deluxe. Blue one is a 68 deluxe midget. And the red one is a lil tiger (not sure of the year). Here are some better pics....hope I did ok. If anyone knows anything about these models, I would appreciate the info!


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 30, 2016)

Stephanie Smithson said:


> View attachment 300052 View attachment 300050 View attachment 300044 I went ahead and got them. The orange one is a 67 deluxe. Blue one is a 68 deluxe midget. And the red one is a lil tiger (not sure of the year). Here are some better pics....hope I did ok. If anyone knows anything about these models, I would appreciate the info!




Can't help on value but there's a bit of bad news. That blue midget does not have Schwinn rims. those are newly replaced to look like s-2 but, It should have  16" x 1 3/4" s-7. Unless the deluxe model had S-2's and whoever put the parts on did not stretch the frame and fork to mount those fenders and rims. that part I don't know but for sure that's not Schwinn rims.

{edit} In 67 both rims were s-7's but in 68 front was an s-7 and rear s-2 which means the frame wasn't stretched, {good news}. here's the 68 catalog with the deluxe and regular, both came with s-2 rear and s-7 front: http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1968.html#midget-stingray


----------



## vastingray (Mar 30, 2016)

I would think $900-1000 on the  group      if your interested in the red one go let me know  Tom


----------



## Ridge Rider (Apr 4, 2016)

All nice bikes and all early versions . I have a little Tiger for my grandson but it is a later version without the shark tip chaingard and ducktail fender. The midget, although it has the wrong wheel set has the correct rear tire which is just hard to find as the 16" S2 wheel. The 20 " has faded decals but looks like it would clean up nice. 
Nice Find ! I agree that $300 -$ 400 a piece would be fair without a closer look. 
Dave


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 25, 2016)

Omar said:


> Want to sell bikes if so I'll buy them I am PayPal ready





I have that photo of green bike, you want it? $1,000. let me know.


----------



## REC (Jul 10, 2016)

Stephanie Smithson said:


> View attachment 300052 View attachment 300050 View attachment 300044 I went ahead and got them. The orange one is a 67 deluxe. Blue one is a 68 deluxe midget. And the red one is a lil tiger (not sure of the year). Here are some better pics....hope I did ok. If anyone knows anything about these models, I would appreciate the info!




I did a SERIOUS double take on the coppertone one. I have one sitting here in the exact (or darn close to it) condition (FC60XXX). Same rear tire and all. Which of these are you going to keep? (not looking to buy, looking to know)

REC


----------



## Stephanie Smithson (Jul 11, 2016)

REC said:


> I did a SERIOUS double take on the coppertone one. I have one sitting here in the exact (or darn close to it) condition (FC60XXX). Same rear tire and all. Which of these are you going to keep? (not looking to buy, looking to know)
> 
> REC



I kept them all...really was going to sell the red tiger and blue midget and my kids decided not to for me. Oh well, starting them off right.


----------



## REC (Jul 11, 2016)

Great start Mom!
Nothing like a nice "push" to get 'em going!

REC


----------

